# Prego after C/S. How long did your doc say to wait?



## cinnamonstick (Mar 23, 2007)

Hello!
:grin:

My OB said to wait one full year before getting prego again after my C/S (DD is 6 mo now). She asked me to use BC (but I won't). TTC two years and needed IVF--unexplained kinda--after prego diagnosed with uterine ab. (septated or bicorneal).

Anyway--healed well from C/S. No problems.

My DH and I decided NOT to use BC and just roll with it. I just cant seem to grasp the idea of BC with all the effort and tests etc. it took to get prego.

I dont konw if it will happen naturally this time...and 16 months appart for infants is kinda close, HOWEVER-no tears if it happens.

Just would not want to mess up my body or m/c etc.

What did your doc say about TTC again (not that we really are) after a C/S?

Thanks....again, my OB said wait a year--no pregnancy before Nov. 2007.....I am half way there at this point.


----------



## NotTheOnlyOne (Oct 23, 2006)

my doc told me to wait a year too. He said that is the standard recommendation, but if I got pregnant sooner than that it would probably be fine. He also told me that his wife never waited that long (they have 8 kids.)


----------



## cinnamonstick (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Mom of Simon!

I would assume docs would say to wait LONGER than actually needed....to be extra safe. Lawsuits...but of course, would not want to risk my health or a m/c. Just want to give it a fair shot of TTC naturally before going right back to IVF. We are not TTC, but not using protection either (as I said)...just kinda doing whatever. Come early spring 2008 we will TTC "full force" for just a few months...three at most?? Then hopp back on that hard IVF train.....I am sure hoping to avoid it this time.....I am sure you all know where I am coming from....

Mean time....just dont want to be really stuid. I expect not to get prego very fast...however, I have heard that after IVF/pregnancy etc. sometimes natural pregnancies do happen! Wouldnt that be cool?







yah....

** did your docs wife have 8 c/s?? NO WAY!
Thanks for sharing....


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

Its ok. My doctors have always said once your healed your healed. Mine were 15 mnths and 12 mnths apart all c/s's. I was able to attempt VBAC's (more or less last one was a previa, but my doc was ok with VBAC if not that).
And I just wanted to say if it were that hard for me to get pregnant, I might not want to take BC either, I would think it might confuse your hormones more. But theres always NFP.
She must be worried about the uterine ab, I don't have a clue what that is, so maybe she has a reason. But under normal circumstances it shouldn't be a problem.
One more add- We were TTC for three years, and now look 1 every year for a while







. So it can happen and good luck to you!


----------



## cinnamonstick (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks Mary--my OB did not get into details about the "year thing" and my uterus specifically--rather "year comment" seemed "the norm" she tells everyone!

My uterus is either septated or bicorneal--found out after I was prego--BUT at c/s OBGYN said uterus







: appeared "normal looking except one little lobe at the bottom". I am actually having a HSG (my request) next month after AF shows to try to determine what is up with my uterus since they could not see anything much at the c/s to say if bi-corneal or septated (at very start of prego they thought I was having an ectopic, sent me to a peri, she said "no exctopic" but uterus is either septated or mild bicorneal (heart shaped)"....funny-NOTHING showed up with uterus w/ any pre-prego HSG, Sonohyst, (2) DnC/polypectomy (polyps) tests. etc.

I just really want to avoid the "medical world" for baby #2. But--of couse, dont want to risk any unnecessary complications....

With each month that passes I will be LESS worried if I get pregnant. 10 months vs. 12 is like splitting hairs I am so sure! But 6 months vs. 12 is "half" the recommended time.

You know....OH! and dont worry!! NEVER EVER Birth controll pills again!! I had enough hormones with IVF/IUI's. NO WAY!! I need to give my body some break--especially since we may need IVF again.....nope. Never again. After all the kids--SNIP SNIP for DH! LOL!

THANKS!!!!


----------



## mango*mama (May 4, 2007)

I've heard the year recommendation to women who've had vaginaal births...the point being giving women a year to build up her strength, vitamin/mineral stores, and so on. I also think it's hard to have morning sickness with a newborn.


----------



## cinnamonstick (Mar 23, 2007)

I AGREE--it would be hard to be reprego with a newborn......but easy baby here. ALSO agree--that it would be best to wait a bit...but...feel avoiding IVF is best for me mentally. It all will be a trade off---earlier pregnancy than "perfect" timing but avoiding IVF...sounds better than doing IVF again.

BUT--takes me to get pregnant first to avoid IVF! WINK

Thanks!!!


----------

